# kwik switch 200 to r8 adapter.



## tbarker80 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys,

I would like to get your opinions on this.  I've got a ton of odd sized R8 collets laying around that I can't use b/c my BP has a kwik switch spindle.  I would like to try to make an adapter, but I'm not sure if I should invest the time and money just hoping it will work.  Below is a model of the idea.  Any thoughts?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2014)

It looks like it would work.  I would keep everything as short as possible for rigidity.  My only concern is the thin section at the ''waist'' of the holder.


----------



## tbarker80 (Jul 3, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> It looks like it would work.  I would keep everything as short as possible for rigidity.  My only concern is the thin section at the ''waist'' of the holder.



That is one of my main concerns.  it's about 0.180" at the thinnest section.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe you could extend the thin section down a bit more, and put a large radius in that area.  That might strengthen it a bit.  Choice of material would be critical for this application.  4150 maybe?


----------



## george wilson (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a very long collet holder to hang way down and be way too flexible under load. Plus,it takes up a lot of vertical space. That might not matter much on a BP. The flexibility is my concern. Might be a good way to start breaking end mills.

I know you have R8's on hand,but isn't there another type of collet that you could use to make a shorter,stouter holder to use?


----------



## tbarker80 (Jul 3, 2014)

george wilson said:


> That is a very long collet holder to hang way down and be way too flexible under load. Plus,it takes up a lot of vertical space. That might not matter much on a BP. The flexibility is my concern. Might be a good way to start breaking end mills.
> 
> I know you have R8's on hand,but isn't there another type of collet that you could use to make a shorter,stouter holder to use?



That's a good point and something I've not thought about.  I'll have to do a little research.

My original goal was to be able to use my R8 stuff because the collets I'm finding that are used in the KS collet holders are expensive.  Maybe I can find something cheaper that I can make an adapter for.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 4, 2014)

You might want to look at ER collets. They are pretty widely available and the geometry for the holder is pretty simple.


----------

